# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Date

## Radheshyam

Hello every one

according to Bikram Sambat (BS) Nepali calendar month 4 (shrawan) has 32 date as last date, if we can see this in date format MM/DD/YYYY, 04/32/2076 but it doesn't take as date by excel and not calculate as date so is there any possibilities for increase length of month as (1-32)??

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We would very much like to help you with your query, however the thread title does not really convey what your request is about. ( for instance what does BS mean?)

Please take a moment to amend your thread title. Make sure that the title properly explains your request. Your title should be explicit and not be generic (this includes function names used without an indication of what you are trying to achieve).

Please see Forum Rule #1 about proper thread titles and adjust accordingly. To edit the thread title, open the original post to edit and then click on Go Advanced (bottom right) to access the area where you can edit your title. 

(*Note:* this change is not optional. No help to be offered until this moderation request has been fulfilled.)

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

And, by the way, are you still using XL2003? If not please update your profile. Thanks

----------


## AliGW

The updated thread title is even worse. Please note what Pepe advised:





> Make sure that the title properly explains your request. Your title should be explicit and not be generic (this includes function names used without an indication of what you are trying to achieve).



You need to do this properly if you would like any help.

----------

